# Neve em Braga



## Iceberg (13 Jan 2007 às 13:47)

Bom Dia a todos os membros!  

Amanhã passam 20 anos desde aquele dia memorável para muitos de nós, em que nevou com intensidade em cotas baixas e ao nível do mar - Braga por exemplo teve neve praticamente todo o dia, e no Porto foi a última vez que nevou em condições, com as temperaturas a ultrapassarem timidamente os zero graus de máxima em muitas cidades (o Porto teve 5º de máxima).  Passados 20 anos, temos temperaturas máximas a rondarem os 15º - 18º, mínimas que dificilmente são negativas, tempo soleado, neve nem nas serras mais altas, enfim uma Primavera antecipada.  

O desafio que vos lanço é duplo:

- Por um lado recordarmos aquele dia, onde estavam, quem se lembra, que imagens retém, etc.  
- Por outro lado, tentar perceber o que mudou em duas décadas para vivermos situações tão opostas uma da outra.  

No que a mim diz respeito, aqui vai o meu relato e a minha opinião:

- Recordo-me perfeitamente daquele dia. Naquela altura vivia no Porto. Foi a minha mão que me veio acordar, dizendo que estava a nevar lá fora. Abriu as cortinas, e a neve caía em flocos consideráveis.  Eram cerca das 10h30 da manhã. Naquela altura o bichinho da meteo ainda não era o que é hoje, imagino se fosse agora ...  Levantei-me e apreciei o espectáculo. A neve caía sob a forma de aguaceiros, mas recordo-me que era volumosa e consistente. Os telhados depressa ficaram cobertos. Para recordar mais tarde, tenho um apontamento escrito nessa altura a relatar o que aconteceu. Não tenho mais nenhum registo, seja de imprensa ou de imagem, embora seja fácil consultar em qualquer arquivo de jornal. Messe meu apontamento está lá escrito " *nevou com intensidade das 10h30 às 11h30*". Mas a minha memória desse dia está muito viva. De facto, nevou nesse período, depois parou, e depois por volta das 11h00, 11h30, voltou a cair um aguaceiro de neve. Foi uma manhã gloriosa. Imagino o que se terá passado em Braga, onde pelos vistos nevou todo o dia. No resto do dia no Porto, a temperatura não ultrapassou os 5ºC e lembro-me que durante a tarde ainda caiu água-neve, mas já sem coalhar. Enfim, até hoje ...  

- Em relação ao que mudou em 20 anos, enfim, tanta coisa, expressões até então desconhecidos no nosso vocabulário surgiram, tais como "El Niño", Aquecimento Global, Alterações Climáticas, Buraco do Ozono, Corrente do Golfo, Derretimento dos Pólos, etc. Na minha opinião, o que mudou, e temos de reconhecer que mudou muita coisa, vejam as mínimas deste Janeiro, é que tivemos de facto 20 anos de um forte aquecimento do clima,  provocado pelo Homem, ou um factor natural, enfim, não sabemos, que tem provocado uma série de alterações climáticas, estando nós por isso a viver décadas opostas àquelas dos anos 40, 50 e 60. Agora, em que vai isto tudo terminar, aí se calhar já entro em divergência com os adeptos do Aquecimento Global, e provavelmente estaremos as portas de um novo período frio, e então já não estremos aqui a comemorar aniversários, estaremos antes a presenciar novos nevões ... Só o futuro o dirá ...


----------



## LUPER (13 Jan 2007 às 14:18)

*Re: 14 JAN 1987: Vinte anos depois ...*



iceberg disse:


> Bom Dia a todos os membros!
> 
> Amanhã passam 20 anos desde aquele dia memorável para muitos de nós, em que nevou com intensidade em cotas baixas e ao nível do mar - Braga por exemplo teve neve praticamente todo o dia, e no Porto foi a última vez que nevou em condições, com as temperaturas a ultrapassarem timidamente os zero graus de máxima em muitas cidades (o Porto teve 5º de máxima).  Passados 20 anos, temos temperaturas máximas a rondarem os 15º - 18º, mínimas que dificilmente são negativas, tempo soleado, neve nem nas serras mais altas, enfim uma Primavera antecipada.
> 
> ...



Não posso deixar de comentar estes pensamentos que atormentam este forum.

Mas alguem me explique com dados a suposta primavera, ou mesmo verão como muitos falam. Recordo que na 2º semana de Dezembro já havia membros a afirmar que o mês de Dezembro iria ser infernal

*A média mensal aqui vai em mais de 3ºC de anomalia positiva, e no resto do país não deve ser diferente. A ver se o resto do mês compõe um pouco a média.

Mesmo o dia de hoje só tem uma anomalia negativa de 0,8ºC que não compensam de maneira alguma, por exemplo, os 7ºC de anomalia positiva que tive dia 4.* Cito o FIL no dia 9/12/06, sabem qual foi a média de Dezembro? 

Valores são necessários para podermos pregar a religião do aquecimento sem valores, não passa de retórica.

Peço que os membros do forum para serem objectivos e não deixaram o subconsciente sobrepor-se à razão cientifica.


----------



## Minho (13 Jan 2007 às 14:28)

*Re: 14 JAN 1987: Vinte anos depois ...*

É verdade velhos tempos.

É uma lástima ninguém ter registos do acontecimento  
O único que me consta que fez uma bela foto-reportagem foi o Grannevada mas, azares dos azares, de 2 ou 3 rolos só conseguiu revelar 3 fotografias 
Era porreiro que o pessoal se desse ao trabalho de procurar nos albums fotos eu não tenho uma única foto desse evento


----------



## Santos (13 Jan 2007 às 15:06)

*Re: 14 JAN 1987: Vinte anos depois ...*

Recordo-me efectivamente desta data, agora também estou certo de serem acontecimentos isolados visto não ser normal nevar no Porto, tal qual como nevou generalisadamente em muitos locias do Continente português a 29JAN06 e em Lisboa, também não é comum, acontece...
Quero dizer que o n/clima é o que temos e situações como a que estamos a viver neste momento têm ocorrido desde sempre.
Também me recordo de ter apanhado nevões em Abril, de querer subir a serra e as estradas estarem cortadas, e anteriormente pouca ou nenhuma neve ter caído.

Se repararmos não deverão existir assim tantas alterações ao clima por cá como nos fazem crer, evidentemente que noutros tempos poderia nevar mais no interior norte do que agora, no entanto também temos outras formas de obter dados e estamos mais atentos ao que se passa segundo a segundo, note-se o n/fórum


----------



## Mago (13 Jan 2007 às 15:33)

*Re: 14 JAN 1987: Vinte anos depois ...*

Eu era muito pequenino já nao me lembra , lembro-me que nevava nessas alturas mas não consigo associar o nevão a essa data.... Velhos Tempos....


----------



## GranNevada (13 Jan 2007 às 23:52)

*Re: 14 JAN 1987: Vinte anos depois ...*

QUE SAUDADES !!!

Nesse dia gastei 3 rolos de fotos , mas , não sei porquê , só sairam 3 . Guardo-as como uma relíquia . 
NUNCA vi nevar de uma maneira tão forte como naquele dia . Foi EXCEPCIONAL - uma tarde inteirinha sempre a nevar e com flocos de 4- 5 cm .
Acreditem que foi um verdadeiro espectáculo . 
Montes de estradas cortadas , autocarros sem poder circular , enfim , uma MARAVILHA  
Se puder ( estou sem scaner ) , ainda vou meter aqui uma ou duas fotos , mas NÃO prometo ...  

Curiosidade : a previsão do INM  no dia 13  para o dia 14 era a seguinte :
"Aguaceiros , no Norte , que serão de neve  ONDE e QUANDO ocorrerem !!! Acertaram . eh , eh , eh , !!!

PS - estou a olhar para os meus registos desse dia e a ter grandes saudades .
Escrevi que nem um louco  
Quando tiver tempo ponho aqui algumas passagens ...

Cumprimentos ...


----------



## tozequio (14 Jan 2007 às 00:46)

*Re: 14 JAN 1987: Vinte anos depois ...*



GranNevada disse:


> QUE SAUDADES !!!
> 
> Nesse dia gastei 3 rolos de fotos , mas , não sei porquê , só sairam 3 . Guardo-as como uma relíquia .
> NUNCA vi nevar de uma maneira tão forte como naquele dia . Foi EXCEPCIONAL - uma tarde inteirinha sempre a nevar e com flocos de 4- 5 cm .
> ...



Espectáculo   

Nunca pensei que o IM alguma vez se tivesse atrevido com previsões de neve à cota zero, outros tempos diria eu  

Já agora, uma questão em relação a esse nevão, o pessoal já estava preparado e informado para o que ia acontecer, ou só quem se interessava em meteorologia é que sabia da possibilidade de um nevão nesse dia?


----------



## Fil (14 Jan 2007 às 22:41)

*Re: 14 JAN 1987: Vinte anos depois ...*

Essa entrada foi bem mais potente que a de 29 de janeiro de 2006, nessa não havia hipóteses se não a de dar a previsão de neve a cota 0.

Eu também não me lembro absolutamente de nada desse dia. A máxima desse dia foi inferior a 0ºC aqui em Bragança, com bastante neve também, suponho eu. Gostava de ver fotos do Porto nesse dia, nunca a vi com neve e deve ficar espectacular!


----------



## Iceberg (14 Jan 2007 às 23:06)

*Re: 14 JAN 1987: Vinte anos depois ...*



GranNevada disse:


> QUE SAUDADES !!!
> 
> Nesse dia gastei 3 rolos de fotos , mas , não sei porquê , só sairam 3 . Guardo-as como uma relíquia .
> NUNCA vi nevar de uma maneira tão forte como naquele dia . Foi EXCEPCIONAL - uma tarde inteirinha sempre a nevar e com flocos de 4- 5 cm .
> ...



GranNevada, agora não te vou dar descanso até colocares aqui esses registos escritos.  

E se colocasses uma ou outra foto, seria sensacional, nomeava-te logo para Membro do Ano, Ok?  

Estou espantado com esses 4-5 cm de flocos de neve, mas de facto no Porto (recordo-me tão bem), os flocos também eram significativos ...


----------



## Seringador (15 Jan 2007 às 10:30)

*Re: 14 JAN 1987: Vinte anos depois ...*

Sim tempos fabulosos dos anos 80  
estava nesse dia a ir ao dentista com uma dor terrível quando começou a nevar na Av. da Republica em Gaia e a dor tinha-me passado e todo o trânsito parado! 
espero que fiquemos outra vez faz 30 anos que nevou que seveja no Porto


----------



## kimcarvalho (15 Jan 2007 às 16:11)

*Re: 14 JAN 1987: Vinte anos depois ...*

Também me recordo muito bem desse dia, apesar de o frio em força se ter feito sentir apenas no Norte, recordo-me de ver no noticiário da RTP1 imagens filmadas de helicóptero, do Porto todo branquinho e de a minha mãe comentar a estranheza do fenómeno. Pouco mais de um mês passado e a 21 de Fevereiro desse mesmo ano, era Sábado e a neve veio até ao Alentejo . Dizia assim semanário local "Linhas de Elvas" na sua edição de 27 de Fevereiro de 1987:

_"Sem que houvesse indícios que tal viesse a acontecer - a temperatura 'havia até' subido ligeiramente no dia anterior - o certo é que na manhã de sábado forte nevão caiu durante várias horas no Alentejo, transformando radicalmente toda a paisagem da maior província portuguesa..."_

E assim dizia outro semanário, desta feita o “Notícias de Elvas”, entretanto já acabado, na sua edição do dia 27JAN1987.

_“NEVE NA CIDADE​Por cá é novidade. Notícia. Dão o insólito de que só de muitos em muitos anos por cá a temos. Há 4 pela última vez e assim aconteceu no passado fim de semana. Na madrugada de sábado a neve começou a cair, continuou durante o dia até conseguir o tal manto branco que é bem bonito visto ao longe mas um pouco sórdido e lamacento sob o rodado dos carros na cidade.
A paisagem mudou do dia para a noite. Ficou irreconhecível na claridade inusitada …”_

O meu pai que fazia nessa madrugada o turno da noite é que me acordou, pouco depois das 8h com a magnífica notícia da queda de neve na minha cidade. Estava em férias do Carnaval, e passei o dia todo, sozinho, a apreciar os pequenos flocos que engrossavam o já considerável manto branco. Fartei-me de andar, queria ver de todos os ângulos, em todas as ruas possíveis a maravilhosa paisagem, que infelizmente apenas ficou gravada na minha retina, já que não tirei fotografia alguma . Apenas perto da hora do almoço a neve dava lugar à água neve e felizmente acabou por parar. Foi a última vez que vi neve acumular aqui em Elvas, foi há 20 anos   . Sinceramente não sei se voltarei a vê-la acumular por aqui algum dia. O ano passado a 29 de Janeiro esteve bem perto, a apenas meia dúzia de km, até me levou a pensar que a cidade estaria amaldiçoada .


----------



## Fernando_ (15 Jan 2007 às 16:19)

*Re: 14 JAN 1987: Vinte anos depois ...*

Eu no me lembro... , tenía só 6 anos... 

Recomendo visitar, si no lo conheceis, esta genial reportagem en Meteored do forero Xeo sobre aquele temporal en Lugo, Galiza  

http://foro.meteored.com/index.php/topic,18044.0.html


----------



## kimcarvalho (15 Jan 2007 às 16:33)

*Re: 14 JAN 1987: Vinte anos depois ...*



Fernando_ disse:


> Eu no me lembro... , tenía só 6 anos...
> 
> Recomendo visitar, si no lo conheceis, esta genial reportagem en Meteored do forero Xeo sobre aquele temporal en Lugo, Galiza
> 
> http://foro.meteored.com/index.php/topic,18044.0.html



Fantástico Fernando, gracias! Que beleza!!!  . Que pena eu não ter nada disso para recordar, ai se eu pudesse voltar atrás


----------



## Snow (15 Jan 2007 às 16:40)

*Re: 14 JAN 1987: Vinte anos depois ...*

Mas voces ja viram que o Anticiclone está situado na mesma zona que em 1987!!

Esperança


----------



## mocha (15 Jan 2007 às 19:28)

*Re: 14 JAN 1987: Vinte anos depois ...*

pois aqui nao nevou, apesar de eu na altura ter apenas 10 anitos e obvio k me lembraria de tal episodio.


----------



## Iceberg (17 Jan 2007 às 22:05)

*Re: 14 JAN 1987: Vinte anos depois ...*



Snow disse:


> Mas voces ja viram que o Anticiclone está situado na mesma zona que em 1987!!
> 
> Esperança



EStá quase lá, Snow, está quase lá, é só mais um bocadinho para Norte ...


----------



## Minho (17 Jan 2007 às 23:12)

*Re: 14 JAN 1987: Vinte anos depois ...*



Snow disse:


> Mas voces ja viram que o Anticiclone está situado na mesma zona que em 1987!!
> 
> Esperança



A diferença é que a depressão veio do Atlântico carregadinha de humidade é a melhor situação para o nosso território, um anticiclone a injectar ar frio em altitude de Norte e uma depressão não muito cavada a entrar pelo Oeste...


----------



## GranNevada (18 Jan 2007 às 16:06)

Vou tentar ...

A 1ª é junto ao Instituto Britânico , S. Vicente , cerca das 16 h. :






A 2ª é o Largo de Infias um pouco mais tarde :






Bem , espero ter feito isto direito


----------



## GranNevada (18 Jan 2007 às 16:13)

*Re: Duas fotos de Braga - 14-01-1987 .*

Parece que saíu tudo bem  
Estas são as únicas fotos que consegui guardar desse memorável dia . Como podem ver , a neve foi muita e o tamanho dos flocos (consegue-se ver) impressionante    

Cumprimentos


----------



## kimcarvalho (18 Jan 2007 às 16:46)

*Re: Duas fotos de Braga - 14-01-1987 .*

Fabulosas memórias GranNevada! Belos flocões! Estava tudo coberto inclusive o piso das ruas!         
Muito obrigado por teres colocado aqui as fotos!


----------



## dj_alex (18 Jan 2007 às 16:53)

*Re: Duas fotos de Braga - 14-01-1987 .*

boas fotos


----------



## Seringador (18 Jan 2007 às 18:29)

*Re: Duas fotos de Braga - 14-01-1987 .*

bOM REGISTO


----------



## Minho (18 Jan 2007 às 20:46)

*Re: Duas fotos de Braga - 14-01-1987 .*

Muito boas Grannevada.. Já me tinhas dado uma vez mas um blackout do meu disco na altura perdi-as...

Obrigado


----------



## Fil (19 Jan 2007 às 00:36)

*Re: Duas fotos de Braga - 14-01-1987 .*

Que tempos esses...


----------



## tozequio (19 Jan 2007 às 01:47)

*Re: Duas fotos de Braga - 14-01-1987 .*

As fotos estão fantásticas, essa acumulação de neve foi algo de outro mundo


----------



## mocha (19 Jan 2007 às 10:59)

*Re: Duas fotos de Braga - 14-01-1987 .*

k espectaculo


----------



## Iceberg (19 Jan 2007 às 23:35)

*Re: Duas fotos de Braga - 14-01-1987 .*

GranNevada, muito obrigado por teres cumprido a promessa.   

Não tenho palavras.

Monumental. Surpreenderam-me pela positiva.

Ver aqueles dois locais que tão bem conheço, naquelas condições ...  

Nem acredito que tenhas tirado vários rolos e apenas tenham saído estas duas ... enfim, assim estes registos ainda são mais valiosos.

Achas que podemos ter uma situação semelhante nos próximos dias?


----------



## GranNevada (19 Jan 2007 às 23:46)

*Re: Duas fotos de Braga - 14-01-1987 .*

Espero enganar-me , mas acho que não  
Aquilo foi uma situação MUITO especial e com um período de retorno muito alto ... 
Seja como for , a esperança é a última a morrer


----------



## Brigantia (20 Jan 2007 às 22:02)

*Re: Duas fotos de Braga - 14-01-1987 .*

Essas imagens de Braga estão muito fixes...não imagino aquela bela cidade dessa forma...deve ficar um postal autêntico...


----------



## Senador (21 Jan 2007 às 17:14)

*Re: 14 JAN 1987: Vinte anos depois ...*

Eu em 14 de Janeiro tinha 1 ano e 2 meses.. mas na altura morava em Caldelas, Amares (Braga) e tenho meia duzia de fotos a brincar na neve com a minhas irmãs... tenho de as procurar e scanear! 
Penso que nevou bastante durante a noite pois de manhã havia mais de 5cm.
A unica historia engraçada que me lembro de me contarem desse dia, foi uma das empregadas que trabalhava lá na quinta, na emoção de ver pela primeira vez neve na vida, guardou-a numa bacia e levou-a para casa, qual não foi o espanto quando no dia seguinte só viu água...   acho que foi o primeiro grande desgosto na vida desta moça


----------



## filipept (21 Jan 2007 às 17:34)

*Re: 14 JAN 1987: Vinte anos depois ...*

Eu estava poucos km(+-3) separado do João Oliveira (Bico-Amares)  ,  nessa altura tinah 6 anos e 5 meses e lembra-me desse nevão, foi espetacular   Talvez tenha nascido nesse dia a minha paixão por neve.


----------



## Senador (21 Jan 2007 às 19:25)

*Re: 14 JAN 1987: Vinte anos depois ...*



filipept disse:


> Eu estava poucos km(+-3) separado do João Oliveira (Bico-Amares)  ,  nessa altura tinah 6 anos e 5 meses e lembra-me desse nevão, foi espetacular   Talvez tenha nascido nesse dia a minha paixão por neve.



São Vicente do Bico, conheço perfeitamente a terra, famosa pela serração... e pelas lombas irritantes  tenta arranjar fotos filipe!


----------



## filipept (22 Jan 2007 às 10:19)

*Re: 14 JAN 1987: Vinte anos depois ...*



João Oliveira disse:


> São Vicente do Bico, conheço perfeitamente a terra, famosa pela serração... e pelas lombas irritantes  tenta arranjar fotos filipe!



Exactamente (a serração é-me familiar  ). Não sei se conseguirei fotos desse evento mas vou procura


----------



## Senador (22 Jan 2007 às 17:13)

*Re: Duas fotos de Braga - 14-01-1987 .*

um espectáculo!!! Muito boas!! Imagino o caos em todo o distrito nesse dia.. ainda hei-de arranjar as fotos de Caldelas


----------



## GranNevada (2 Fev 2007 às 12:07)

*Recortes imprensa de Braga , Jan. 1945*

Correio do Minho de 05/01/1945

Continua a vaga de frio 

Continua a fazer-se sentir , com terrível intensidade , a vaga de frio da presente quadra Invernosa , com temperaturas negativas e os píncaros serranos toucados de neve .
Em diversos pontos da região Bracarense e da zona Geresina , alguns povoados encontram-se isolados há já alguns dias pela impossibilidade de se estabelecerem fáceis meios de comunicação .

Um nevão em Fafe

Fafe , 4 - Esta manhã fomos surpreendidos por um espectáculo de beleza e maravilha - que muito admiramos . Sobre a terra batida nos últimos dias por um vendaval impiedoso , ciclónico , que tantos danos causou à lavoura , desceu um alvinitente manto de neve , prenúncio seguro de mudança de temperatura para mais amena . Oxalá .

Segue ...


----------



## GranNevada (2 Fev 2007 às 12:12)

*Re: Recortes imprensa de Braga , Jan. 1945*

Correio do Minho de 06/01/1945

Temperatura vai descer nos próximos dias com neve nas zonas montanhosas .
Nas Penhas da Saúde registaram-se 9 graus abaixo de zero .

Nota : a partir deste dia , e durante todo o mês , todos os jornais falam das terríveis condições que o povo atravessa - falta de agasalhos e de lenha para combater o frio , falta de comida , etc..
Põe-se em marcha uma "Ajuda de Inverno" que durará todo o mês .
São muito faladas as condições precárias em que vive a população e a falta de meios e preparação do País para combater estas vagas de frio .(Onde é que eu já ouvi isto ?  )

Segue ...


----------



## GranNevada (2 Fev 2007 às 12:22)

*Re: Recortes imprensa de Braga , Jan. 1945*

Correio do Minho de 10/01/1945

Outra camada de folheca sobre a cidade e seus arredores , pelo menos ...
Toda a gente se deitou por uma noite algo húmida , sem vento dominante , uma noite como são as de Janeiro quando a chuva não é muita .
Mas o que ninguém esperava era o espectáculo que havia de desenrolar-se no palco escuro da cidade , por volta das 5 horas da manhã. Cremos até que a muitos vai passar desconhecido .
Para nós não ficará , que às 7 horas pudemos ver o grande lençol de uma alvura impecável onde nem sequer se viam os traços dos primeiros caminhantes , que cobria a cidade de ponta a ponta , de lés a lés , como se fosse estendido por mãos de gigante ou monstro que se entretivesse em poeirar-nos o capricho .
Eram 5 horas da manhã quando principiou a caír sobre a cidade o nevão . Dentro de poucos minutos era tudo uma brancura riquíssima de cor e de aspecto . Durante o dia fez um frio glacial . Pela cidade viam-se as crianças a brincar aos bonecos numa azáfama só própria delas .
E foi assim o nevão nesta cidade e arredores .

Segue ...


----------



## GranNevada (2 Fev 2007 às 12:28)

*Re: Recortes imprensa de Braga , Jan. 1945*

Mesmo jornal , mesmo dia 

De Amares , Jan. 9 

O frio 

Esta região tem , já há bastantes dias , sido assolada por uma vaga de frio , vento e geada que nos têm feito tiritar e muito prejudicou a agricultura , que bastante se tem sentido com este frio inclemente.
Mas hoje pela manhã , ficamos mais surpreendidos com a espessa camada de neve que havia caído de noite . Dizem os velhos que não se lembram de tempo tão bravo . 

Segue ...


----------



## GranNevada (2 Fev 2007 às 12:33)

*Re: Recortes imprensa de Braga , Jan. 1945*

Correio do Minho de 11/01/1945

De Geraz do Lima - Jan. 9

Neve

Manto branco cobre toda a terra .

De Guimarães - Jan. 9

Grande camada de neve 

Na madrugada de hoje , a partir da 5 horas e durante bastante tempo caíu sobre esta região uma grande quantidade de neve , como não há memória . Em alguns pontos a neve atingiu considerável altura , não tendo derretido no decorrer do dia . Continua um frio intenso .

Segue ...


----------



## GranNevada (2 Fev 2007 às 12:40)

*Re: Recortes imprensa de Braga , Jan. 1945*

Mesmo jornal , mesmo dia 

De Gandra (P.Lima) - Jan. 9

Frio

Esta manhã fomos surpreendidos por um nevão extraordinário , tudo parecendo um monte branco tal era a espessura da neve .

De Ponte da Barca - Jan. 9

Neve em flocos

Há muitos anos que não se gozava espectáculo tão maravilhoso .

De Vilela (Amares) - Jan. 9

Como na Sibéria 

Hoje de manhã toda a região apareceu coberta de um manto branco que atingiu vários centímetros .

Segue ...


----------



## GranNevada (2 Fev 2007 às 12:42)

*Re: Recortes imprensa de Braga , Jan. 1945*

Correio do Minho de 16/01/1945

Madrid , 15 - Grande nevão paralisa circulação de automóveis em Madrid .


Segue mais tarde com outro jornal ...


----------



## dj_alex (2 Fev 2007 às 14:30)

*Re: Recortes imprensa de Braga , Jan. 1945*



GranNevada disse:


> Correio do Minho de 06/01/1945
> 
> Temperatura vai descer nos próximos dias com neve nas zonas montanhosas .
> Nas Penhas da Saúde registaram-se 9 graus abaixo de zero .
> ...



Devem ter sido tempos dificeis....perto do final da segunda guerra mundial....


----------



## Senador (2 Fev 2007 às 14:35)

*Re: Recortes imprensa de Braga , Jan. 1945*

Muito Obrigado GranNevada! 

de Caldelas não tens nada?


----------



## GranNevada (2 Fev 2007 às 21:43)

*Re: Recortes imprensa de Braga , Jan. 1945*

Para acabar , agora o ...

Diário do Minho de 05/01/1945

O frio 

O frio intensíssimo dos últimos dias manteve-se , ontem , apesar da chuva que caíu sobre a cidade . Não conseguindo derreter a neve acumulada nos caminhos , a neve deu origem a uma espécie de massa escorregadia .

Famalicão , 4 

Cerca das 5 horas da manhã , choveu regularmente , caíndo também grandes quantidades de granizo .
A chuva era frigidíssima .

Ponte da Barca , 4

Afirma-se ter sido ontem o dia mais frio deste Inverno . Hoje as serras e montes que circundam a vila encontram-se envoltos em extensos mantos de alvo arminho .

Monção , 4 

Continuamos debaixo dum frio exageradíssimo . Só se vê neve por todos os lados . A noite finda caíu alguma chuva que é pura neve . Gela-se .

Arcos de Valdevez , 3

Em flores caíu esta noite na vila e redondezas muita neve que a chuva vai liquefazendo durante o dia .
Durante a manhã muitas pessoas se estabeleceram nas ruas cobertas de gelo e muitas leiteiras , não contando com a armadilha , verteram todo o leite que traziam para os seus fregueses , precipitando da cabeça o recipiente . Se soubessem patinar , nada disto lhes acontecia ... !


----------



## GranNevada (2 Fev 2007 às 21:47)

*Re: Recortes imprensa de Braga , Jan. 1945*

Bem , isto é tudo !
Como podem verificar , não há referências a outros locais do País .
Terei de consultar jornais menos locais , tipo Comércio do Porto , Primeiro de Janeiro , etc. .

Seja como for , se isto vos agradou , posso sempre "meter" aqui reportagens de outras vagas de frio (que ainda há mais uma ou duas de bastante envergadura) . É só dizer .

Abraços a todos


----------



## Vince (2 Fev 2007 às 21:51)

*Re: Recortes imprensa de Braga , Jan. 1945*

Excelente trabalho GranNevada !!


----------



## Minho (2 Fev 2007 às 22:57)

*Re: Recortes imprensa de Braga , Jan. 1945*

Mas que recolha Grannevada.... grande regresso és o verdadeiro nevão   

E de Melgaço não encontraste nada? Eu só me lembro daqueles pastores na serra que mal devem ter passado


----------



## GranNevada (3 Fev 2007 às 00:00)

*Re: Recortes imprensa de Braga , Jan. 1945*

Minho , de Melgaço não vi nada   , mas deve ter sido terrível .
Se aqui em Braga era assim , faço ideia como seria lá para os lados de Castro Laboreiro , Pitões , etc . ...

Tenho que ir à Biblioteca mais vezes ...


----------



## Vince (3 Fev 2007 às 00:53)

*Re: Recortes imprensa de Braga , Jan. 1945*



GranNevada disse:


> Minho , de Melgaço não vi nada   , mas deve ter sido terrível .
> Se aqui em Braga era assim , faço ideia como seria lá para os lados de Castro Laboreiro , Pitões , etc . ...
> Tenho que ir à Biblioteca mais vezes ...



Sim foi terrível, o país no interior já era um país bastante pobre e miserável, com um evento destes, faço ideia das dificuldades.

GranNevada, se alguma vez voltares a fazer essas pesquisas não dará para tirares umas fotos às páginas dos jornais, às escondidas, sem que os funcionários da biblioteca percebam ?


----------



## Fil (3 Fev 2007 às 01:30)

*Re: Recortes imprensa de Braga , Jan. 1945*

Isso é que eram tempos!  Bom trabalho, a ver se voltas lá! Quanto às reportagens de outras vagas de frio, acho que nem é preciso pedir


----------



## kimcarvalho (3 Fev 2007 às 01:38)

*Re: Recortes imprensa de Braga , Jan. 1945*



Vince disse:


> Sim foi terrível, o país no interior já era um país bastante pobre e miserável, com um evento destes, faço ideia das dificuldades.
> 
> GranNevada, se alguma vez voltares a fazer essas pesquisas não dará para tirares umas fotos às páginas dos jornais, às escondidas, sem que os funcionários da biblioteca percebam ?



É sem dúvida uma excelente recolha e eu sei o que estas coisas demoram, a ver, a ler e a seleccionar o que é importante e tem verdadeiro interesse. Mas quem corre por gosto não cansa, não é!  

Quanto à cópia dos artigos ou páginas, pode-se fazer livremente!? Pelo menos no Arquivo Histórico de Elvas é assim. Paga-se pelas fotocópias que se tiram, mas é permitido.

Lançava até aqui um repto; Cada um de nós fazer esta pesquisa nas nossas localidades e colocar aqui a digitalização desses artigos ou páginas, isso daria um grande valor acrescentado aqui ao fórum!

Mas façamos uma coisa a sério, com profissionalismo, dando o melhor de cada um de nós. Afinal gostamos ou não disto!?
Têm falta de tempo?, olhem também eu, mas tudo o que queremos consegue-se se for esse o nosso verdadeiro interesse. Nem que tenhamos de aguardar por um período de férias, temos tempo. E possivelmente até haverão bibliotecas que funcionem aos Sábados.
Arregacemos as mangas pois e mãos à obra. Podíamos fazer aqui uma coisa única e com um valor histórico-cultural incalculável. Temos todos os meios ao nosso alcance e com a internet a juntar-nos é ouro sobre azul.  

O que me dizem


----------



## Fil (3 Fev 2007 às 01:44)

*Re: Recortes imprensa de Braga , Jan. 1945*

Bem falado kim! Eu voto no Dan para ir ao arquivo distrital de cá, afinal de contas ele é professor e sei lá deve ter mais facilidades


----------



## tozequio (3 Fev 2007 às 02:04)

*Re: Recortes imprensa de Braga , Jan. 1945*



Fil disse:


> Bem falado kim! Eu voto no Dan para ir ao arquivo distrital de cá, afinal de contas ele é professor e sei lá deve ter mais facilidades



Então eu voto no Seringador para ir à de Gaia  

Agora mais a sério, penso que consigo arranjar tempo para ir um destes Sábados de manhã à biblioteca Municipal, tenho é que ver se descubro o cartão de sócio da Biblioteca que anda desaparecido há alguns anos


----------



## GranNevada (3 Fev 2007 às 12:58)

*Re: Recortes imprensa de Braga , Jan. 1945*

O ideal era levar um scanner portátil  
Alguém sabe se existe tal coisa ? Informáticos , digam lá como é ...


----------



## dj_alex (3 Fev 2007 às 19:37)

*Re: Recortes imprensa de Braga , Jan. 1945*



GranNevada disse:


> O ideal era levar um scanner portátil
> Alguém sabe se existe tal coisa ? Informáticos , digam lá como é ...



As máquinas fotográficas digitais servem para safar também..e são bem mais discretas


----------



## Z13 (3 Fev 2007 às 21:51)

*Re: Recortes imprensa de Braga , Jan. 1945*



Fil disse:


> Bem falado kim! Eu voto no Dan para ir ao arquivo distrital de cá, afinal de contas ele é professor e sei lá deve ter mais facilidades



   
Força Dan!!! Foste nomeado "voluntário"!!!
   

Eu dou uma ajuda: - é no Convento de S. Francisco!


----------



## Dan (4 Fev 2007 às 00:24)

*Re: Recortes imprensa de Braga , Jan. 1945*



Zoelae13 disse:


> Força Dan!!! Foste nomeado "voluntário"!!!
> 
> 
> Eu dou uma ajuda: - é no Convento de S. Francisco!


----------



## GranNevada (3 Jul 2007 às 15:52)

*Neve no Sameiro/Braga em 10-02-1960 !*

Um amigo meu encontrou este postal delicioso .
Bela camada de neve .
Lembro que também nevou em Braga neste dia e no dia anterior .


----------



## GranNevada (3 Jul 2007 às 15:58)

*Re: Neve no Sameiro em 10-02-1960 !*

Máximas e mínimas do dia 9 e dia 10 em Braga :

5,4  0,0
6,3  0,7

No mês anterior , Janeiro , já tinha nevado em Braga no dia 11 , com máxima de 5,3 e mínima de -1,3 .
Outros tempos sem dúvida ...
Também foi um dos anos mais chuvosos de sempre com uma precipitação acumulada de 2291,1 mm .
Ou não fosse o ano em que eu nasci


----------



## Rog (3 Jul 2007 às 16:38)

*Re: Neve no Sameiro em 10-02-1960 !*

Muito interessante esse postal!


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (3 Jul 2007 às 17:14)

*Re: Neve no Sameiro em 10-02-1960 !*

Belo Postal de Neve no Sameiro. 12 anos antes do meu nascimento.

Como bracarense ainda vi a cidade com neve algumas vezes e nevar também
o maior nevão que me recordo foi em 1987.


----------



## Brigantia (3 Jul 2007 às 22:52)

*Re: Neve no Sameiro em 10-02-1960 !*

Excelente postal...grande acumulação...


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (5 Jul 2007 às 13:35)

*Re: Neve no Sameiro em 10-02-1960 !*

Pois é! Recordar é viver! Mas isso foi 25 anos antes de eu nascer! Bah! 
Sem dúvida imagens magníficas do antigamente! Agora nem em Tras os Montes onde era habitual há nevadas deste género! De salientar que este ano foi o 1º desde que sou gente que não houve acumulação da minha terra! Será que isto quer dizer alguma coisa???


----------



## Fil (7 Jul 2007 às 23:10)

*Re: Neve no Sameiro em 10-02-1960 !*

Belo registo  

De facto a situação sinóptica desse dia não se dá todos os dias! Uma -5ºC sobre o norte de Portugal com uma depressão localizada a SW, deve ter dado uns belos nevões um pouco por toda a metade norte do país.


----------



## GranNevada (11 Jul 2007 às 15:23)

*Re: Neve no Sameiro em 10-02-1960 !*

Pois !
Aqui ficam os mapas desses belos dias :


----------



## GranNevada (11 Jul 2007 às 15:25)

*Re: Neve no Sameiro em 10-02-1960 !*


----------



## Minho (11 Jul 2007 às 19:02)

*Re: Neve no Sameiro em 10-02-1960 !*

Que precioso tesourinho, que olhando para os invernos de hoje em dia é um pouco deprimente.... Pode ser que as surpresas do inverno no HS surjam por cá também...


----------



## Minho (21 Set 2007 às 23:28)

Consegui estas três fotografias de Braga do nevão de 1987. As fotografias no verso têm indicada a data 15-01-1987 ou seja, no dia seguinte ao grande nevão...

*Bom Jesus*






*Avenida Central*







*Vista sobre Braga desde o Bom Jesus*








*Nota: Todas as fotos são de um autor desconhecido. Estou a tomar as diligências necessárias para saber o nome do fotógrafo*




-


----------



## Fil (22 Set 2007 às 21:05)

Espectaculares Minho, mas que grande achado! Já está mais que na hora de um 14/01/1987 se volte a repetir!


----------



## Z13 (24 Set 2007 às 16:15)

Fantásticas

Vivi lá 6 anos e casei lá!  É seguramente a minha "2ª cidade"!

E nunca imaginei a cidade dessa forma...

Aquele pessoal deve-se ter passado com toda essa neve!


----------



## Brigantia (24 Set 2007 às 17:40)

Minho disse:


> Consegui estas três fotografias de Braga do nevão de 1987. As fotografias no verso têm indicada a data 15-01-1987 ou seja, no dia seguinte ao grande nevão...




Que grandes fotos...obrigado Minho. Queremos mais...!!! Também não imagino o "meu" Bom Jesus do Monte assim...lindo 
PS: Os meus amigos do Bom Jesus lembram-se desse nevão...






Fantástica imagem...parece impossível!


----------



## GranNevada (24 Set 2007 às 21:46)

Fantásticas fotos Minho . Obrigado por me fazeres reviver esse belíssimo momento  . Como me lembro ... 
De salientar que , depois do nevão , tivemos uma semana inteirinha de sol , com temperaturas abaixo de zero de noite pelo que , a neve , nas zonas viradas a Norte , se aguentou durante essa semana quase toda ...

PS - Como Braga era pequenina nessa altura ... em Lamaçães ainda só se viam campos ...


----------



## GranNevada (24 Set 2007 às 21:56)

Já agora , onde é que arranjaste isso ? Não há mais ?


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (24 Set 2007 às 21:57)

Wow! Tou sem palavras!


----------



## GranNevada (24 Set 2007 às 21:59)

Só mais uma coisa : talvez fosse boa ideia pôr essas fotos na "Galeria" para que não se percam . Por vezes o ImageShack perde fotos ...
Abraço  .


----------



## Minho (24 Set 2007 às 23:23)

GranNevada disse:


> PS - Como Braga era pequenina nessa altura ... em Lamaçães ainda só se viam campos ...



É verdade, foi a coisa que me saltou logo à vista, o vale de Lamaçães só campos 




GranNevada disse:


> Já agora , onde é que arranjaste isso ? Não há mais ?



Estou a tratar de chegar junto da pessoa que tirou estas fotos. As informações que disponho até ao momento é que se tratava de professor do ensino secundário/básico com grande gosto pela fotografia... e nota-se! 



GranNevada disse:


> Só mais uma coisa : talvez fosse boa ideia pôr essas fotos na "Galeria" para que não se percam . Por vezes o ImageShack perde fotos ...
> Abraço  .




Já está!


----------



## GomesCCM (25 Set 2007 às 10:45)

Grandes memórias.
Lembro-me muito vagamente do nevão de 1987. Mas da queda de neve em Fevereiro de 1994, já me lembro perfeitamente.


----------



## martinus (25 Set 2007 às 12:40)

Obrigado ao Minho pelas fotos. Obviamente o autor das mesmas poderia fazer diligências para que elas fossem transformadas em postais ou quadros para decoração de espaços públicos, casas comerciais, etc.

Lembro-me muito bem do nevão de 1987: Por volta das 17.00 horas do dia anterior estava uma tarde fria de sol com poucas nuvens brancas, de repente começou a soprar um vento gelado de nordeste e com ele avançavam nuvens de neve. Foi aí que começaram a cair os primeiros flocos. Nessa noite continuou a nevar, com um frio raro para a cidade. No dia seguinte o chafariz do Largo do Paço tinha estalactites de gelo como as que mostra o Brigantia no seu avatar. Nessa tarde, quando terão sido tiradas essas fotos, fui com uns amigos ao Bom Jesus de autocarro, lembro-me de olhar, através da janela do autocarro, para os campos brancos onde hoje fica a urbanização de Lamaçães e dizer para os amigos: Parece a Sibéria! Estavamos em plena Guerra Fria!

Também me lembro de um nevão em Braga, com a neve a pegar nas ruas do centro da cidade, mas eu ainda era muito criança e só me lembro de a ver, assomando ao degrau da porta da rua, mas não me deixaram sair, para não me aleijar e tal, terá sido entre 1969 e 1972, nem sei o ano. Sei que os poucos carros que passavam na rua deixavam um sulco na neve; e isto também foi durante a tarde.


----------



## Minho (25 Set 2007 às 20:42)

martinus disse:


> Obrigado ao Minho pelas fotos. Obviamente o autor das mesmas poderia fazer diligências para que elas fossem transformadas em postais ou quadros para decoração de espaços públicos, casas comerciais, etc.
> 
> Lembro-me muito bem do nevão de 1987: Por volta das 17.00 horas do dia anterior estava uma tarde fria de sol com poucas nuvens brancas, de repente começou a soprar um vento gelado de nordeste e com ele avançavam nuvens de neve. Foi aí que começaram a cair os primeiros flocos. Nessa noite continuou a nevar, com um frio raro para a cidade. No dia seguinte o chafariz do Largo do Paço tinha estalactites de gelo como as que mostra o Brigantia no seu avatar. Nessa tarde, quando terão sido tiradas essas fotos, fui com uns amigos ao Bom Jesus de autocarro, lembro-me de olhar, através da janela do autocarro, para os campos brancos onde hoje fica a urbanização de Lamaçães e dizer para os amigos: Parece a Sibéria! Estavamos em plena Guerra Fria!
> 
> Também me lembro de um nevão em Braga, com a neve a pegar nas ruas do centro da cidade, mas eu ainda era muito criança e só me lembro de a ver, assomando ao degrau da porta da rua, mas não me deixaram sair, para não me aleijar e tal, terá sido entre 1969 e 1972, nem sei o ano. Sei que os poucos carros que passavam na rua deixavam um sulco na neve; e isto também foi durante a tarde.




Que sorte martinus! Ainda pertences à velha guarda... Eu cá mal me lembro do de 1987 quanto mais os anteriores 

Penso que o nevão a que te referes foi o do Natal de 1970. Penso que foi o último grande nevão antes do de 1987...


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (25 Set 2007 às 21:07)

Minho disse:


> Que sorte martinus! Ainda pertences à velha guarda... Eu cá mal me lembro do de 1987 quanto mais os anteriores
> 
> Penso que o nevão a que te referes foi o do Natal de 1970. Penso que foi o último grande nevão antes do de 1987...



Olhando para os intervalos temporais entre os grandes nevões na belíssima cidade de Braga, o próximo não deve estar longe! Será este Inverno?


----------



## Fil (25 Set 2007 às 21:19)

Pois eu lembro-me perfeitamente de ver na televisão neve a cair em Braga algures nos anos 90, mas após 1994. Lembro-me que foi durante a manhã e não chegou a "pegar". Não foi nenhum nevão, mas já deve ter servido para tirar a barriga de misérias.


----------



## martinus (25 Set 2007 às 21:30)

Claro, foi o último nevão antes de 1987. Natal de 1970... é possível. Eu por mim bem tinha descido à rua para inspeccionar aquela coisa branca, mas ouvi logo o - "Não, não, que o menino cai!" - pudera, tinha cinco anos. Como sabes que foi no Natal de 1970?


----------



## Minho (25 Set 2007 às 22:54)

martinus disse:


> Claro, foi o último nevão antes de 1987. Natal de 1970... é possível. Eu por mim bem tinha descido à rua para inspeccionar aquela coisa branca, mas ouvi logo o - "Não, não, que o menino cai!" - pudera, tinha cinco anos. Como sabes que foi no Natal de 1970?



Acho que já fizeram referência aqui algures no forum, provavelmente o Grannevada...


----------



## Tiagofsky (26 Set 2007 às 00:33)

Em grande Minho!Este ano penso (e assim espero tambem) poder vir a verificar um Inverno à antiga..!Tvz possamos repetir estas belas imagens, quem sabe...
Abraços!


----------



## GranNevada (26 Set 2007 às 16:32)

Nevou em Braga nos dias 27 e 30 de Dezembro de 1970 e ainda no dia 3 de Janeiro de 1971 !!!
Foram bons nevões , lembro-me bem


----------



## GranNevada (26 Set 2007 às 16:49)

E assim reza o Diário do Minho de 2ª feira , dia 28 de Dezembro de 1970 , acompanhado de uma excelente foto na 1ª página que , infelizmente , não possuo :

O 1º GRANDE NEVÃO OFERECEU ESPECTÁCULO MAGESTOSO

Desde 1963 que os Bracarenses não assistiam a um espectáculo tão magestoso como o de ontem , a partir das 13 h. , quando a neve principiou a cair em grossos flocos , cobrindo a terra de um manto alvinitente , com saliência para os telhados , os canteiros dos jardins e as àrvores que ofereciam aspecto caprichoso , com os ramos a vergar ao peso da neve que continuou a cair até depois das 15 h. . A completar o espectáculo , os montes do Sameiro , Bom-Jesus , Falperra e Picoto , que envolvem a cidade de uma brancura sem igual , davam-nos a ideia dos Alpes Suiços .
A neve , porém , também tem as suas arrelias , como ontem aconteceu a uns noivos e respectivos convidados que foram casar-se ao Sameiro . No regresso a caminho do restaurante , uma camioneta da Viação Auto Motora despistou-se , deu várias voltas e atravessou-se na estrada . Alguns convidados decidiram vir a pé até à cidade , onde chegaram cerca das 16 h. .

EM GUIMARÃES E EM MELGAÇO

Segundo notícias chegadas ao nosso jornal não foi apenas a região de Braga a atingida pelo nevão de ontem . Práticamente à mesma hora , seriam as 12.30 h. , começou a nevar em Guimarães . O facto prolongou-se durante 3 horas .
Em Melgaço foi mais . O espectáculo começou antes do meio dia e estendeu-se pela tarde fora .


Muitas camionetas retidas no Marão .


----------



## GranNevada (26 Set 2007 às 17:07)

O jornal do dia 30 traz em 1ª página uma bela foto da Av. Central , que também não possuo .

E no dia 31 de Dezembro , 5ª feira , o mesmo jornal diz :

VOLTOU A NEVAR EM BRAGA

Na manhã de ontem a cidade voltou a vestir-se de noiva . Um forte nevão , mais intenso que o de Domingo , cobriu-a de uma extraordinária brancura .
Não durou muito tempo e a chuva que se seguiu lavou , quase por completo , as ruas . No entanto  a neve continua a fazer das suas . Em Infias encontravam-se , às 19 h. , quatro autocarros atravessados na estrada . Foram interrompidas , entre outras , a carreira de Prado e a circulação escolar . Não obstante a cautela dos motoristas , automóveis houve que se beijaram . Faceta do tempo . Consequências , um tanto amargas é certo , do espectáculo deslumbrante que se tem podido apreciar .


Quanto ao nevão logo a seguir , no dia 3 de Janeiro de 1971 , não tenho , ainda , os recortes da imprensa .

Cumprimentos


----------



## GranNevada (26 Set 2007 às 17:11)

> Pois eu lembro-me perfeitamente de ver na televisão neve a cair em Braga algures nos anos 90, mas após 1994.



Foi no dia 4 de Fevereiro de 1994 , mas nevou poucos minutos e não coalhou .
No Sameiro e Bom-Jesus sim , coalhou .
Foi a última vez que se viram flocos significativos aqui em Braga ...


----------



## martinus (26 Set 2007 às 18:48)

Obrigado pelos textos. Eu tinha apenas cinco anos em 1970, mas tenho a imagem bem viva da rua com o chão branco e um carro muito devagar a seguir no sulco já usado por outros carros. Nessa altura considerava-se praticamente banal a queda da "folheca", e não admira, cair três vezes no espaço de um mês...


----------



## CidadeNeve (28 Set 2007 às 22:41)

Ora olá!

Aproveito para dizer que é com alegria que encontro alguem com tanto amor à neve, justamente quando pensava estar tão só.Tb procuro fotos dos nevoes de 83 e 87 no Porto, para além das de S. Crispim. Se alguém souber dalgumas, agradeço! Entretanto procuro algumas fotos da Cidade Neve, minha cidade de acolhimento que já não é tanto como o título diz, mas que ainda vai pregando surpresas... 
Não partilho os vossos conhecimentos tão profundos de meteorologia, mas gostava de aprender. Qualquer neve, trovoada, vendaval, tornado ou aguaceiro, contem com o meu registo. 

Cumprimentos a todos!


----------



## Vince (28 Set 2007 às 23:15)

CidadeNeve disse:


> Ora olá!
> 
> Aproveito para dizer que é com alegria que encontro alguem com tanto amor à neve, justamente quando pensava estar tão só.Tb procuro fotos dos nevoes de 83 e 87 no Porto, para além das de S. Crispim. Se alguém souber dalgumas, agradeço! Entretanto procuro algumas fotos da Cidade Neve, minha cidade de acolhimento que já não é tanto como o título diz, mas que ainda vai pregando surpresas...
> Não partilho os vossos conhecimentos tão profundos de meteorologia, mas gostava de aprender. Qualquer neve, trovoada, vendaval, tornado ou aguaceiro, contem com o meu registo.
> ...



Olá CidadeNeve, bem vindo ao Forum, pelo nick já se advinhava que pertences à facção do frio e da neve 

Do Porto não parece haver muita coisa, para além do tópico que já descobriste.
Estranhamente vão aparecendo mais fotos antigas de neve em Lisboa e até no Algarve do que no Porto.

*Alguns tópicos do Forum:*
Neve a cotas baixas em Portugal
Neve no Porto


----------



## mocha (28 Set 2007 às 23:31)

boa noite e bem vindo ao forum CidadeNeve


----------



## Minho (29 Set 2007 às 00:03)

CidadeNeve disse:


> Ora olá!
> 
> Aproveito para dizer que é com alegria que encontro alguem com tanto amor à neve, justamente quando pensava estar tão só.Tb procuro fotos dos nevoes de 83 e 87 no Porto, para além das de S. Crispim. Se alguém souber dalgumas, agradeço! Entretanto procuro algumas fotos da Cidade Neve, minha cidade de acolhimento que já não é tanto como o título diz, mas que ainda vai pregando surpresas...
> Não partilho os vossos conhecimentos tão profundos de meteorologia, mas gostava de aprender. Qualquer neve, trovoada, vendaval, tornado ou aguaceiro, contem com o meu registo.
> ...



Bem vindo CidadeNeve  
Tens aqui um dos sócios número um da neve e frio


----------



## Brigantia (29 Set 2007 às 10:47)

CidadeNeve disse:


> Ora olá!
> 
> Aproveito para dizer que é com alegria que encontro alguem com tanto amor à neve, justamente quando pensava estar tão só.Tb procuro fotos dos nevoes de 83 e 87 no Porto, para além das de S. Crispim. Se alguém souber dalgumas, agradeço! Entretanto procuro algumas fotos da Cidade Neve, minha cidade de acolhimento que já não é tanto como o título diz, mas que ainda vai pregando surpresas...
> Não partilho os vossos conhecimentos tão profundos de meteorologia, mas gostava de aprender. Qualquer neve, trovoada, vendaval, tornado ou aguaceiro, contem com o meu registo.
> ...



Eu também sou dos que partilho essa paixão pelo frio, neve, sincelo, gelo...
Bem vindo ao MeteoPT


----------



## GranNevada (3 Dez 2007 às 19:04)

Ora viva 

Descobri um fotógrafo antigo aqui em Braga (foto 73 , junta à Casa Bouças para quem estiver interessado) . Falei com ele sobre neve em Braga e disse-me que tem muitas fotos antigas , tanto de Braga como do Sameiro , Bom-Jesus e Falperra . Disse-lhe que estava muito interessado e ele mostrou-me quatro : uma da Falperra 1963 , Bom-Jesus sem data , Largo da Sra. a Branca 1967 e Arcada 1963 , todas muito boas .
Claro que eu lhe pedi cópias e lhe disse que lhe compraria uma cópia de cada uma que ele tivesse , tamanho normal .
Qual não foi o meu espanto quando ele me disse o preço : 20 (!!!) € cada cópia ! VINTE !!!
Bem , já sabem , quem estiver interessado ...
Entretanto , uma das fotos pode ser vista em tamanho grande no Snack Bar Botafogo II , na R. Sto. André , logo acima da R. Chãos .
É uma foto da Arcada , edifício do Turismo mais própriamente , e mostra o grande nevão de 1963 .
Quem for de Braga , ou perto , vale a pena ir até lá vê-la . Eu vou tentar tirar-lhe uma foto ...

Bye ...


----------



## Luis França (4 Dez 2007 às 00:36)

O preço não é nada caro. Experimenta comprar fotografias antigas num arquivo fotográfico e aí sim, dá para assustar quem não está habituado a comprar Fotografia.

Palavra de fotógrafo.


----------



## GranNevada (5 Dez 2007 às 10:12)

Bem , de facto eu não estou dentro destas coisas , mas , sinceramente , não me parece caro , parece-me caríssimo !
Afinal de contas o homem tem os negativos e é só fazer um exemplar , tamanho normal 10x15 , já nem falo em ampliações nem nada . Que alguém me explique porque é que fazer uma cópia a partir de um negativo é assim tão caro ...


----------



## Luis França (5 Dez 2007 às 11:42)

Para teres uma ideia há *dez anos* um slide/negativo de 35mm encomendado ou vendido custava só 100€ + 17% IVA. Neste caso, tendo o fotógrafo feito essas imagens nos anos 60/70 (ainda por cima são imagens antigas e provavelmente difíceis de encontrar, como deves saber) há que não esquecer o chamado direito de autor e a oportunidade única que ele teve de poder fotografar o assunto em questão. Se ainda por cima tem casa comercial, logo deve ser fotógrafo não amador (como a maior parte dos membros deste forum); daí esse preço ser muito em conta, na minha modesta opinião. E ainda tens sorte de ele não te cobrar IVA a 21%.

Fotografias de neve (que põe em risco a "saúde" do equipamento) ainda por cima antigas não devem custar menos de 100-200€ em formato 35mm; em formatos superiores 6x6 ou 9x12 nem queiras saber o preço delas.

Sei do que falo pois sou fotógrafo há 27 anos e ilustrei muitos livros e revistas.


----------



## GranNevada (5 Dez 2007 às 21:32)

Vais-me desculpar , mas continuo a achar caríssimo .
Compreendo perfeitamente que são fotografias antigas e difíceis de arranjar , que são documentos únicos , mas vamos lá a ver ; as fotografias existem , ou melhor , os negativos , foram tiradas na devida altura , e muito bem , apesar de poder não ter sido muito saudável para o equipamento , mas que existem , existem , e se calhar estão a apanhar pó e a desfazerem-se nalguma gaveta até que apareça algum interessado . Por exemplo , este Sr. disse-me que nunca ninguém lhe tinha pedido fotos de Braga com neve !  A minha pergunta é : custa assim tanto fazer uma cópia a partir dum negativo ? Uma loja aqui ao lado faz isso para fotos modernas por meia dúzia de cêntimos ...
Agora que os fotógrafos queiram usar o argumento da raridade , antiguidade , etc. para pedirem preços malucos por uma simples cópia tamanho normal , também consigo perceber ...
Seja como fôr fico com muita pena , mas não serei eu a dar 20 Euritos por cada foto , apesar de gostar muito de as possuir e de este fotógrafo , pelo que diz , possuir uma vasta colecção .
Alguém interessado ?


----------



## GranNevada (5 Dez 2007 às 21:33)

Ou então fazemos uma "vaquinha" e depois publicamos tudo aqui


----------



## Luis França (5 Dez 2007 às 21:44)

Todos nós podemos achar que é caríssimo, mas são as leis do mercado. E se bem pensares, quando se pede um estudo ou um aval a algum engenheiro e ele só põe a assinatura no dito papel, depois pede uma fortuna por esse mesmo estudo (em papel normal) que foi só pôr lá uma assinatura. 

O que estou a tentar dizer é que o que está em questão (a tua incompreensão) não só fazer uma ampliação em 10cm x 15 cm (deve custar 80 cêntimos) do negativo (ele podia-te fazer uma prova de contacto onde não se via nestum).

Esse acto de ampliar e vender tem um preço variável, que neste caso, nem é caro. Tens que entender que existem leis de mercado a respeitar, assim como se deve respeitar o trabalho dos outros. Se bem se lembram, eu quando postava imagens, reduzia-lhes a definição e o tamanho para evitar cópias não autorizadas e plágios de qualquer pessoa que venha ao fórum; defendo-me dessa forma. Experimenta pedir-lhe uma prova de contacto; assim deve custar muito pouco ou quase nada (só mesmo o preço do papel e revelação).

Esse problema põe-se com qualquer profissão, seja música, fotografia, estudo científico, qualquer aval/escritura/papel oficial....

Acho que não é razão para tanto espanto. É só a minha opinião...


----------



## Vince (5 Dez 2007 às 22:29)

GranNevada disse:


> Ou então fazemos uma "vaquinha" e depois publicamos tudo aqui



Isso era sarilho na certa se o autor descobrisse. Os direitos de autor são uma coisa séria.

Mas o Luis França tem razão. Eu também acho caro para vender a particulares, mas o preço até nem é nada de especial para o que se vê por aí, e o dono pode pedir o que bem entender, só compra quem quer. Claro que se calhar se pedisse menos vendia mais, mas isso ele lá sabe... 

Se tu tivesses uma fotografia ou video espectacular dum evento qualquer, um tornado por exemplo, e se um jornal quisesse comprar, ias ver que poderias ganhar bem mais do que 20€. Quer dizer, às vezes ... que em Portugal acontecem coisas por vezes surreais. 
O nosso colega de forum Luis Rosa que o diga que já foi vitima várias vezes. Por vezes há ilustres e respeitáveis orgãos de comunicação social que simplesmente pegam numa fotografia e usam-na no Jornal, na Revista ou até na Televisão, sem pedir autorização ao autor, muito menos pagar a foto e nem sequer indicarem quem é o proprietário. Puro roubo! Uma coisa que volta e meia acontece e só é possivel em Portugal por causa da justiça que temos e ninguém está para perder tempo e gastar fortunas em advogados.

Para teres uma ideia, até há um ou dois anos atrás comprar fotografias para fazer um site ou uma brochura por exemplo era bastante caro, nunca gastavas menos de 100 USD por fotografia. E se fosse em alta resolução para imprensa ou publicidade, então eram largas centenas de dolares por fotografia. Isso hoje por acaso está a mudar muito, com a massificação da fotografia digital agora é dezenas de vezes mais barato porque agora há milhões de pessoas que vendem as suas fotografias em bancos de imagem.


----------



## Sckauter (13 Dez 2007 às 06:43)

*Parabéns pelo forum e excelente momento este aqui recordado da cidade de Braga*

Olá malta, sou de Braga nasci a 15-01-1981 no hospital de S. Marcos 

O momento aqui recordado do nevão que aconteceu em 14-1-1987 em Braga em sem dúvida  um acontecimento que marcou a minha infância, lembro-me perfeitamente de brincar na neve do meu quintal juntamente com os meus irmãos no meu dia de aniversário  e a partir daí nunca mais vi tal momento com aquela abundância em Braga...cai neve muitas vezes em Braga e chega a pegar no Bom Jesus e Sameiro(se alguém tiver registos mais recentes era porreiro recordar também  ) folheca tb já vi por algumas vezes cair, mas claro sem pegar na cidade mas sim no BOm Jesus e Sameiro como já referi anteriormente.


Mas estou esperançoso que vai voltar a acontecer para breve um novo nevão sem ninguém contar


----------



## Minho (19 Mai 2016 às 01:15)

Mais umas fotos do nevão de 1987 em Braga publicadas no Facebook. Estas foram tiradas em pleno nevão.





(C) Adelino Gonçalves - Fonte Facebook





(C) Adelino Gonçalves - Fonte Facebook





(C) Adelino Gonçalves - Fonte Facebook





(C) Adelino Gonçalves - Fonte Facebook





(C) Adelino Gonçalves - Fonte Facebook





(C) Adelino Gonçalves - Fonte Facebook





(C) Adelino Gonçalves - Fonte Facebook


----------



## vinc7e (19 Mai 2016 às 08:50)

Essas fotos deviam estar bem guardados no fundo dum baú, nunca as tinha visto pela net


----------



## james (19 Mai 2016 às 09:03)

Grandes fotos! 

Grande nevão esse, lembro - me bem. Foi à cota 0, onde as praias do Minho se cobriram de branco.


----------

